# Using Bait



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to bring up the question of using bait in North Dakota. How do you stand on baiting? The state record whitetail was shot by a non-resident over bait piles.In Wisconsin bait has ruined bowhunting we dont even hunt here anymore.Tell your dnr you oppose the use of bait before it ruins your hunting.Ed


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Why does baiting ruin everybodies hunting?


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I can speak from my experiences baiting pulls the deer to the people who bait ,your neighbor who baits pulls the deer off the surrounding properties.The deer bed near the bait and feed at night.Is training the deer to come to a feeder and then sitting there watching the feed pile hunting?I have seen trucks from Minn driving around our National forest with bags of corn .Guys going into the woods pouring the corn out and marking it with tape a week before Wis gun season.Cabin shooting at night over bait.Gas stations with pallets of bags of corn during deer season.How do you teach your kids to hunt over bait? IS there skill or.woodsmanship learned.I dont think you have the problems we have -yet.Ed


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Why is it guys from OOS who always bring this up here on Nodak? If you have a problem in whatever state you live in, post it on a state forum there and/or take it up with _*your*_ DNR/DGF.

But to answer you, I'll submit that the couple sections of cut corn my neighbor leaves up & posts to hold the area deer so he can hunt them, pretty much makes any baiting around here insignificant by comparison...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If there are guys that are baiting illegally, then they should be reported. I personally do not like to bait, but have found that it is a necessary evil when I hunt ND. When in Rome...........!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

In the area I hunt, the extent of baiting goes into food plots and corn left up in lots so deer/pheasants/and any other thing that eats that stuff can feed throughout the season.

I personally don't have too big of problem with it where I hunt, nor does most people. I don't have the money to put piles and piles of bait out for deer hunting. It may work, but from my experiences, hunting the deer when they are on their way to plots or whatever works just fine for me. I don't need to spend the extra $$$

I'm sure there's people who go all out and stuff like that, but to each their own, I guess it's something that I don't have to deal with. However, people who constantly complain about it, sure gets old!!

I've never shot a deer over a pile of corn, proud of it. I did try putting some beets out this year, but they didn't touch em!!! ha thought it was worth a try, even through gun season, they didn't get touched!! but I hunt in an area 100 miles from beet country, not their diet of choice.

Tator


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to state that what gets old is the thinking of my state your state.My hunting is done in the United States in what ever state I choose.My federal income tax pays for all states.North Dakota has 40 percent of its hunters are non-residents.They are our Dnr.The rancher who owns the ranch I hunt did not even know baiting was legal.He could not believe it was allowed.Knowledge is power . Nodak is on the www it doesnt say residents only.Just looking to keep the subject thought about so when it comes up for consideration for banning baiting all would be informed .Then your state of residence would matter when you vote for or against baiting.I maybe hunting in your state but your state is in our country.Ed


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

wolf said:


> I would like to state that what gets old is the thinking of my state your state.My hunting is done in the United States in what ever state I choose.My federal income tax pays for all states.North Dakota has 40 percent of its hunters are non-residents.Ed


Please... Do you think you are the first to come up with this bit? My taxes pay for your state (BS, BTW...) so I can dictate your G&F regs. Very original (and flawed) thinking.

We've been subjected to this makumba for years with OOS waterfowl and pheasant hunters. Time and again it has been legally upheld that each state has the right to manage it's own resources. Here as elsewhere those decisions are made by the GF Dept and State legislature with the input of *residents *of the state.

In other words, as a NR it's not one iota your business what or how the regs are set in ND, anymore than it's my business how things are done in your state.

You want a say in how we do things here, then move to ND, become a legal resident of this state, and pay ND taxes...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> You want a say in how we do things here, then move to ND, become a legal resident of this state, and pay ND taxes...


BINGO....


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Makumba? I think its great that the African Americans in North Dakota are giving some input on this forum.I wont be moving to ND soon just hunting there every chance I get .


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW. Looks like you are really informed. What does having an African American come on here and post on this topic have to do with anything?

I think instead of you worrying about baiting, you should be worrying about out of state hunters coming into ND and ruining our hunting by leasing up land.

A little bait pile is nothing, miles and miles of land that gets hunted twice a year is.

PERIOD


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I could start intelligent discussion on baiting.But as soon as you let on your a non -resident the anti non-resident nazi's crawled out from under thier rocks and attacked me. Not on the subject.Tourism is the key to economic development in ND as stated by your state.Your state has the highest number of people moving out of it in the midwest. Instead of welcoming tourist who bring small towns the revenue they need you attack them.Most of the people I have met in ND are friendly and happy to see a new face. If baiting is used by outfitters to hold deer for the paying non -resident it would be in your best intrest to be against it.See you next fall.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The thing is that it isn't the baiting that will change that. If they can't hold them by bait they will just leave corn up. If they do this it is about 100 times worse then 3 bags of corn.

Im not bashing you, I'm not trying to come across as an a$$. It is just a touch subject. If they can't get the deer to come in one way they will lock up all of the land so they don't have to worry.

I hunted on a 90 year old ladies land this year. When I went and asked her to hunt she said ahh no. I asked why, she said it is leased out for hunting. I said ahh well I was just figured I would ask. She then inturupted me and said you know what. Go out there and hunt. You seem like a nice young man. I was flatered. She went on the explain all of the NR's that come in drive all over her fields and fly down her road. She said the $500 they paid her for the lease ment nothing, and if they had a problem send them to her.

Heck if a 90 year old lady that could bairly walk understands it I think all of us should.

I struck gold there, because she is going to keep it posted next year and give me exclusive rights.

She talked about how this whole area xxxx has been getting out of control because everything is so posted, and there is deer everywhere. She said she had hit 4 deer this year. 2007 I guess the guide doesn't get many people to come in and pay his $2000 for a deer that they can go and shoot anywhere in the state for free.

Alright, I'm done ranting.

I think Wis. should get rid of there law of having to be x amount of yards from the ground. I think you should be able to have your stand as high as you want. If you fall from 10 feet it is going to hurt just as much as 30 feet. Plus our taxes pay for the ambulance....


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

wolf said:


> North Dakota has 40 percent of its hunters are non-residents.





wolf said:


> Tourism is the key to economic development in ND as stated by your state.





wolf said:


> If baiting is used by outfitters to hold deer for the *paying non -resident* it would be in your best intrest to be against it.


Aren't those statements kind of conflicting?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

wolf said:


> I thought I could start intelligent discussion on baiting.But as soon as you let on your a non -resident the anti non-resident nazi's crawled out from under thier rocks and attacked me. Not on the subject.Tourism is the key to economic development in ND as stated by your state.Your state has the highest number of people moving out of it in the midwest. Instead of welcoming tourist who bring small towns the revenue they need you attack them.Most of the people I have met in ND are friendly and happy to see a new face. If baiting is used by outfitters to hold deer for the paying non -resident it would be in your best intrest to be against it.See you next fall.


Wolf, being as you are new around here, clearly you don't have the lay of the land. Let me give you a bit of neighborly advice.

Right now you are coming off as as just another overbearing NR who is going to tell us rural ig'nant ND boys how to do things over here. We hear this makumba all the time, and we don't have a lot of patience for it anymore.

Likewise we're all pretty much sick of the baiting bit, as it has been hashed and re-hashed so many times we're fed up with it. Do a forum search and you can read all you want on it.

And if you really want to get the ND guys haired up, start in on the bit of telling us how to manage ND resources, how your Federal taxes give you a right to do so, how your NR dollars support our economy, etc,

ND is not the oversized Third World shooting preserve that so many NR seem to think it is, and we who make ND our home aren't dependent on the money you guys spend while here for one week a year.

I hunt with, host at my farmstead, and have a large number of NR buddies and am about as far from a "non-resident nazi" as can be. At the same time I won't give the time of day to a NR who spouts the same tired old rhetoric that you are currently doing. You want friendliness and acceptance, accord us some respect.

Now, you want to talk deer hunting, bowhunting or whatever, rather than tell us how to manage our resources, pull up a chair to the ***** Table,(a NDism, the ***** Table is where the farmers congregate to drink coffee and ***** about farm policy & poor prices) and let's get down to business...

BTW, "makumba" is an internet filter friendly pop reference to a B movie run on the old Comedy Central series, Mystery Science Theater 2000. As in "don't step in the makumba"...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amen


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I did some research and Congress says Ido not have the constitutional right to hunt in another's state.It is up to the people of that state.Iam a QUEST as a non-resident.I have learned from these post .The third -world statement hit home. I look forward to being your quest .ED


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Tator....isn't that a bait pile in your trail cam pics of your buck? ha just givin ya some crap.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

wolf said:


> I did some research and Congress says Ido not have the constitutional right to hunt in another's state.It is up to the people of that state.Iam a QUEST as a non-resident.I have learned from these post .The third -world statement hit home. I look forward to being your quest .ED


Cool. Now let's talk bowhunting... :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

pictures are not from MY trail camera, they were taken by a buddy of mine who hunts on some prime land. I shot him over a mile away from where the pic was taken., the next day!

but thanks for noticing!!!


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't have a problem with responsible hunters baiting. After all, you put a worm on your hook to fish, right?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It's interesting how others view baiting. Does using decoys for ducks, geese, antelopes, deer, elk, turkey, coyotes or how about bait piles for bear fall into this category? Some say by baiting you can pattern or break the pattern of the animals, isn't using decoys breaking the patterns or the normal travel of an animal?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Turner said:


> isn't using decoys breaking the patterns or the normal travel of an animal?


If you haven't done your homework or if you're running traffic I suppose.


----------

